# Show Your Ride



## F O R D

lets see what you guy's catch the biggins in


----------



## Ozzmosis

http://www.lindentertainment.com/photogallery/who%20wont%20be%20at%20the%20fest_/*******%20bass%20boat.jpg


----------



## mastercylinder60

....


----------



## grunt

*tuna tube*

im adding a t-top next week


----------



## JOKERSWILD

Been keeping this one a secret from the board......


----------



## tewltime

"Been keeping this one a secret from the board......"

I think you might need a bigger truck. LOL


----------



## WilliamH

on flat days.


----------



## hawgs




----------



## bwguardian

JOKERSWILD said:


> Been keeping this one a secret from the board......


Looks like you got a five finger special on that one from Seabrook...JK


----------



## wingnut

*2000 BayStealth, 2003 F-250*

This is why I work


----------



## mastercylinder60

musta' been a long time since you've seen a flat day, williamh. how many years of dead foliage is that in that boat? :biggrin:


----------



## WilliamH

That's mulch!!


----------



## jlatigo

*show your ride*

she gets me around


----------



## jlatigo

*show your ride*

most people like it except for him!


----------



## Fuelin

Man so much for lunch.....


----------



## THE JAMMER

*The Jammer's Ride*

This is what THE JAMMER jams in.


----------



## will_spear4food

mastercylinder said:


> musta' been a long time since you've seen a flat day, williamh. how many years of dead foliage is that in that boat? :biggrin:


I kinda like the Katrina Camo...


----------



## texasjellyfish

*work boat*

used for hunting and minor offshore, have been swamped several times trout fishing in the surf


----------



## cabolew

My Clearwater.....


----------



## Screamin Nuts

how about the Screamin' Nuts....


----------



## Fuelin

Screamin Nuts said:


> how about the Screamin' Nuts....


How long have you had her, Screamin Nuts?


----------



## FLAT FISHY

hey jelly fish can i get the plans for that wake board tower ?


----------



## laguna24

for sale!


----------



## LIONESS-270

Well, I used to catch one or two "biggins" in this one.....Till I met my wife.














Marooned now...LOL

man..some awesome looking Rigs here....


----------



## 32redman

Here's mine


----------



## Tortuga

Man, Chief..you brang back memories..Had a roadster just like that only dark green about 50 years ago when we got married..Sold her for 950 and made 100 on the deal. Thought I was really smart. LOL...now she's prolly worth about 25 grand..#%^^$%%....my hind-sight is REMARKABLE.....


----------



## dlove

Tunacious D


----------



## myprozac

I have been trying to enforce the law a little more lately.
Jeff


----------



## Screamin Nuts

got it Feb.


----------



## Freshwaterman

My Ride


----------



## Fuelin

Screamin Nuts said:


> got it Feb.


Congrats! Thats a fine ride! I am sure that took lots of hard work to earn yourself a toy like that.


----------



## manintheboat

laguna24 said:


> for sale!


why are you selling? that is a great boat


----------



## mahiseeker

for sale!


----------



## Capt. Pevey

Took this baby out 60miles. It has ling, grouper, snapper, and AJ blood running through its veins. From 6 inches to 200 feet this boat rocks.


----------



## JOKERSWILD

Dang it...I can't figure how to get the plastic off the new boat so this one will have to do


----------



## captaintony

*Go GRADY Go*

Here is the Go GRADY Go a 225 Grady White that we fished the SKA in this year and have taken on a lot of good trips in the last couple of years. GREAT Boat!!!


----------



## Bluewater Dawg

*This is where I catch all my bigg-uns!!!!!!!!* :cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT

*heres my boat and what Rita did*

It ain't funny!


----------



## bwguardian

*Go fast boat*

Sooo, you guys with the trips and quads think your fast...how about 7 250's on an aluminum hull. I'll stick with my twin 225's.


----------



## Night Trout

Here's my blue bomber, she all I have but at lease I have one. On a flat day she'll do 27.


----------



## Ono Loco

my tender


----------



## JOKERSWILD

wounder if they are counter rotating


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

*The Doghouse*

The best center console out there.. My FIL's Grady.. The Doghouse.. my usual ride offshore.


----------



## bagman

Bag Lady


----------



## esCape

*esCape*

esCape cape horn 19


----------



## STxFisherman

The Ho Dawg
26 ft Mako with twin 350cc inboards


----------



## willfish4food

rides


----------



## Wahoo Man

*my ride*

Here's the Captains Playmates.

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## tokavi

*Our Fountain*

Here's a couple of our Fountain.


----------



## Mont

the newest, 5 knots max


----------



## aero

my ride


----------



## grunt

aero wheres the rod holders and ice chest ?


----------



## Gap

I like Mont's. Run's on alternative fuel. DQPC. Double quarter pounder with cheese...


----------



## mastercylinder60

gee, all of y'all's boats are nicer than mine -- even beer4bait's. but, if i had my choice, i'd take chiefcharlie's old car. that's one sweet little roadster.


----------



## Jfreeman

bwguardian said:


> Sooo, you guys with the trips and quads think your fast...how about 7 250's on an aluminum hull. I'll stick with my twin 225's.


He needed that many mercs so he could have one running at all times LOL.


----------



## grunt

*couple bundles*



tokavi said:


> Here's a couple of our Fountain.


well know we know where a couple of those bundles of money went.


----------



## Derekhie

Here's my ride...


----------



## Mont

Gap said:


> I like Mont's. Run's on alternative fuel. DQPC. Double quarter pounder with cheese...


it's gonna have

*Bite me OPEC*

on it by this weekend. 

It also runs good on grain alcohol, or so I heard


----------



## gunsmoke

At Sunrise


----------



## MIKEW

Jfreeman said:


> He needed that many mercs so he could have one running at all times LOL.


Easy on the Merc's Freeman.........LOL

Heres mine 1990 Mako 241 twin 200 mercs.


----------



## aero

no room for even a six pack ice chest.i just roam the icw looking for scbs to whip up on.


----------



## mastercylinder60

gunsmoke said:


> At Sunrise


now, that's a boat...and a very cool photo, i might add.


----------



## sps

Heres mine that my cousin and I share


----------



## agulhas

some pics of mine.


----------



## hawgs

tokavi said:


> Here's a couple of our Fountain.


Now that's a **** good looking boat... maybe I am biased though.


----------



## gunsmoke

*Lmao*



mastercylinder said:


> now, that's a boat...and a very cool photo, i might add.


To be honest, I don't have a pot to pee in. But I do know how to use photo shop.


----------



## Charles Helm

gunsmoke said:


> To be honest, I don't have a pot to pee in. But I do know how to use photo shop.


 :rotfl: Does that mean I can stop being jealous? :rotfl:


----------



## gunsmoke

*Jealous*



Charles Helm said:


> :rotfl: Does that mean I can stop being jealous? :rotfl:


My real ride is made from an innertube from a Cat earth moving tire. I've got rod holders strapped on the tube along with my beer chest. I bum rides off big sportsfishermans and they just dump me off at a sparr rig. Sometimes they pick me up on the ride home. Otherwise, I just drift till I hit the beach.


----------



## Charles Helm

gunsmoke said:


> My real ride is made from an innertube from a Cat earth moving tire. I've got rod holders strapped on the tube along with my beer chest. I bum rides off big sportsfishermans and they just dump me off at a sparr rig. Sometimes they pick me up on the ride home. Otherwise, I just drift till I hit the beach.


 That still puts you ahead of me!

They had a sailfish tournament on the other day where the competitors were fishing from home-made rafts. Of course they had support boats near by. But seeing them fishing from lawn chairs on plywood boards over inner tubes was kind of strange.


----------



## grayfish

I think I saw Mrs B coming in one day.


----------



## highspeed

Here's the DILLIGAF. I changed the graphics on the sides.


----------



## makoclay

*bot*

here's what takes me out to the blu wadu...


----------



## Charles Helm

makoclay said:


> here's what takes me out to the blu wadu...


 Aren't you about overdue for a trip report? I was just wondering about that.


----------



## makoclay

*beach shot*



Charles Helm said:


> Aren't you about overdue for a trip report? I was just wondering about that.


The season will be kicking off in Angola around October. I am on a honey-do trip right now in the Greek Islands. I had to get this trip out of the way because when it really gets hot in November/December I don't want anything holding me back.

You guys think it is hot in Texas right now, yesterday we were on top of an active volcano close to the island of Santorini and it was over 110 degrees, the lava rocks we were walking on were over 250 degrees!!!

Here is an EDITED pic of me at the beach. This was the first time in my life I have been so close to the water and did not think about fishing


----------



## Charles Helm

Greek Islands -- tough honey-do's you have there.:rotfl:


----------



## Mansfield Wetneck

Ozzmosis all the way.


----------



## jhj415

Hobie Quest kayak! quick, easy, and no high priced gas needed!


----------



## grunt

*wobbly*



Mont said:


> It also runs good on grain alcohol, or so I heard


go for the grain mont
well rename you Captian ZigZag
avg trip 23 km

avg distance from dock
300 ft


----------



## Seahuntress

bwguardian said:


> Sooo, you guys with the trips and quads think your fast...how about 7 250's on an aluminum hull. I'll stick with my twin 225's.


HA HA way too funny


----------



## Bill Fisher

show my ride?.......

oh-kee-doh-kee

http://www.trinityyachts.com/delivered/126marlena_l.jpg


----------



## Coastaltim

No limit hooker


----------



## mastercylinder60

Bill Fisher said:


> show my ride?.......
> 
> oh-kee-doh-kee
> 
> http://www.trinityyachts.com/delivered/126marlena_l.jpg


sure it is. after gunsmoke's post, i'm not sure what to believe in here.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*my two paid for tubs*

one for fishing one for quack knockin and gigging .the ole flat fishy is still ma favorite


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

My Dream.. A Rybovich...


----------



## slopoke

*Kenner Vision*

My Kenner


----------



## texasjellyfish

hydra sports crappie boat and pro line saltwater in thier nests


----------



## CaptainHatt

here is my ride


----------



## Bigdaddy101

I would post a picture of my boats, but all my buddies keep them locked up behind the gates. They would not even let me have a key, what's up with that...... Tim, I don't think I've ever seen your boat with with out any blood all over it.


----------



## Capt Chad

*Stolen Boat*

Well I need a big boat! I did not want a gun chase down I45 and the cops are looking for stolen Fountains so I picked this one.

Chad


----------



## Baystalker

Here's what I catch the big one's in


----------



## Mitchw123456

*..*

Heres my money hole


----------



## Domin0

*Mine*










Best spot is in the back as they always say. "can imagine the bulls stampeding to get the back spots like they do on the BIG E" but not on my boat.

I like to take this one out for my tuna. 
Big E, eat your heart out.

But i have had to use this one to drift out to boomvang lately do to the cost on fuel.


----------



## agulhas

makoclay you just made me think of old times. i spent 7 weeks on santorini and about 4 months in greece and turkey. spent most of my time in santorini up in thira and a bit in oia. nothing like walking on the black sand beaches and burning the **** out of your feet. but then we drank all night and slept all day. used to be a bar called the blue note and could drink heineken for about 50 cents u.s. and a plate of swordfish and spaghetti for about 2 bucks. good old times. personally think you are in about the prettiest and best place on the planet. but then it may have been the old city of atlantis. i am sure you went to the vineyards and if it gets too hot down to akratiri (sp) (the ruins.)


----------



## expressfish

*the ol' sport*

heres my deckhands


----------



## mastercylinder60

while i'm working on my other boat, i've been looking into getting one of these. they're still in the development stages, though.


----------



## Domin0

mastercylinder said:


> while i'm working on my other boat, i've been looking into getting one of these. they're still in the development stages, though.


to funny....! what is the draft on that thing.


----------



## mastercylinder60

Domin0 said:


> to funny....! what is the draft on that thing.


2", depending on weight of occupant.


----------



## confused

*heres mine,*

fishin out of poc.


----------



## catchemdallas

*here is one*

the escape. i know my dad posted some but this one has the name on it.


----------



## freespool

*Why 7 outboards? Because 8 won't fit.*

My 19 year old. I am going to have to duct tape her back together one more time so I can fish this weekend.


----------



## F O R D

nice boat


----------



## BEER4BAIT

somebody has been doing a good job on the wood. Nice



freespool said:


> My 19 year old. I am going to have to duct tape her back together one more time so I can fish this weekend.


----------



## captainnordloh

*She likes it rough!*

This girl can get me way out!


----------



## KD

*Our rides...*

Guess you can say we swing both ways...blow boat and stink pot...


----------



## haparks

dam i have never laughed so hard please tell me that guy with the lawn chair really was not fishing outa that---


----------



## Bret

Here's the Hard Licker.


----------



## captainnordloh

This is me pulling my first boat along the Baffin Bay. Not an ideal trip.


----------



## Dream Catcher

Real Funny pictures. Really like the Chair boat with the trolling moter. He's probably the guy that invented the Bass Master and has a 50' Sportfisher now. Freespool thats a nice rig, like all the wood.


----------



## Crossfire

Here is mine.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*BOTH sizes changed after 40 years....the boat and the WIFE :biggrin: *

I HOPE SHE DOESN.T SEE THIS!


----------



## Charles Helm

fishinfella said:


> *BOTH sizes changed after 40 years....the boat and the WIFE :biggrin: *
> 
> I HOPE SHE DOESN.T SEE THIS!


It was nice knowing you, but you are a dead man now!:rotfl:


----------



## Flatlined

*M/V: "Flatlined"*

Here is our face lifted '97 28' Mako (Upgraded to 2006)


----------



## Over the Edge

Hydrocarbon in her berth at POC


----------



## ramrunner

*RAMRUNNER* in the cove for a little beach & beer..........


----------



## Argo

I think I saw your boat at macport. is that the same ramrunner? looks the same, nice boat, looks very well kept.


----------



## ramrunner

Argo, that's her...my brother is one of the most meticulous and detail oriented persons I know....he works his arse off on that thing to keep it looking good....you could eat off the engine room floor....and ya I try to put in my fair share too.....


----------



## F O R D

hey ramrunner what kind of boat is that and whats the length .. it sure is nice


----------



## bluewatertx

Here's our new ride! She's still in orange beach, but should have her back to Rockport in the next couple of weeks in time for the fall bite.


----------



## ramrunner

BluewaterTX - beautiful rig..........where will you keep it in Rockport - we're in Key Allegro - Catalina St.


cjb2679 - thanks - it is a Luhrs 29 - we did a complete overhual bow to stern last winter


----------



## bluewatertx

Thanks ramrunner&#8230;. we are still really excited about it, this is our first inboard sportfisherman. (I don't think I will ever get tired of hearing those big diesels fire up!)



We will be keeping the boat at the Key Allegro Marina, our place is in Harbor Oaks and unfortunately the bridge only offers 19'6" feet of clearance. We are way too fond of that tuna tower to chainsaw it off. On the plus side, I will now have an air conditioned floating living room to take girls to when the Palapa bar closes at 10:30. 



BTW we went by macport to check out what the deal was over there and saw your boat. I must say you guys do a first class job caring for that boat. It shines like it just popped out the mold. Nice to see that kind of pride of ownership.


----------



## capt. d.r.

not my boat, but its the one that i work and fish on. the LADY DIANNA is an '04- 48' CABO that is berthed in POC. 

this is after a labor day trip to the hoover. had 1 white on sat. other than that the elusive blue marlin escaped our clutches once again.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Over the Edge said:


> Hydrocarbon in her berth at POC


I think you guys are right next to our company lodge in POC...


----------



## capt. d.r.

if you are talking about the MI lodge then yes, the HYDROCARBON, LADY DIANNA, BIG DADDY, and the HYDRO THERAPY are all right there. if you are down and i am at the boat stop on by and have a cold one and we can tell fishing lies.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Yep... we just moved into that place from down the road earlier this year.... much nicer pad. I don't get down there very often, but I'll swing by next time.


----------



## capt. d.r.

good deal, i know your infamous captain (captain clay). he is something else. 

feel free to come on by, if we aint working on the boat we will be drinking there so come on by and have a cocktail with us.


----------



## Kyle 1974

capt. d.r. said:


> good deal, i know your infamous captain (captain clay). he is something else.
> 
> feel free to come on by, if we aint working on the boat we will be drinking there so come on by and have a cocktail with us.


He's got a heck of a deal....I swear, he must have naked pictures of the CEO......


----------



## capt. d.r.

hes a good suck-mullet.


----------



## F O R D

my bay ride and its for sale


----------



## chipshot

*Post-Traumatic at home*









38' Fountain Open Bow with Trip 275 Verado's
No good pic's on the water yet!

And no it isn't the boat stolen from Texas Sportfish!
I will be glad when they find that boat, so I don't get
approached when I am fueling up!









Pic from one of the first trips out!









Nice grouper from Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## rhale

The Hale Yeah


----------



## Scott

*Gotta Have a Tender*

No "REAL" ride comes without a tender. This is absolutely the best of the best rides in the world. Tender and all.


----------



## F O R D

that looks like something my father in law would build


----------



## F O R D

Nobody Else ?


----------



## bwguardian

Pix of the old 25...no pix of the new 31 yet.


----------



## CamoWhaler

My camo whaler.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Ours on the water.


----------



## Over the Edge

Daaaaauuuuummmmm Haute Pursuit - its sure greasy in that pic. Looks hot, but I like it flat!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

It was plenty hot...LOL


----------



## dieseldude

*Under construction*

After years of helping you all rebuild your rides I'm going to try & put my ride together It's a 1975 26' MAKO hope to have it finished by spring.



















New diesel power.


----------



## TOM WEBER

Good luck. I have always thought that boat would be an awesome project boat to repower with diesels. TW


----------



## fishon2

Restored 1986 Grady with 2005 power, may be for sale soon.


----------



## F O R D

very nice


----------



## bjreid

Now Thats Some Funny ****


----------



## F O R D

man you guy's sure have some nice boats ,
i hope to have one soon


----------



## Bigred1

.


----------



## F O R D

That's Comedy ! ! !


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY

*The Prenuptual Agreement*

She Is Also Up For Sale (the Boat Not The Wife)lol


----------



## bblaker

Century 2600CC


----------



## chuckzblk02

*My Boat*

18' sea ox does me good


----------



## tx.fishead

my favoriye pic of my boat


----------



## mahiseeker

my latest rig, along w/a perfect calm run!


----------



## King Bling

Nice boat and great pics, Mahi. Those kind of days are what we live for!!


----------



## phil k

*ride*

well after 2 years of restoration it's finally gonna fish this year

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3508.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3490.jpg

hope to see everyone out there

phil


----------



## Champ

VERY NICE PHILL ! !
what did that cost ? if you don't mind telling me ?


----------



## shanker

phil k said:


> well after 2 years of restoration it's finally gonna fish this year
> 
> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3508.jpg
> 
> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3490.jpg
> 
> hope to see everyone out there
> 
> phil


Holy ****, is that a bert 28? its a beauty!

Out of all the boats Ive been looking at the Bert 28's are in the top 3 of what I want to buy


----------



## Derekhie

I think it's a 31. Beautiful boat, my dad had a 31 for many years...


----------



## dallasrick

Phil, sweet looking boat, they did a great job on her.


----------



## phil k

i did all the glass work and everything my self , AND IT IS A 1971 /2007 31 BERTRAM...had it painted in hondo texas, GATEWOOD MARINE in rockport texas installed the engines..it took me 2 years to do it ..lots of time,,,had (2)315 HP yanmars installed...
phil


----------



## phil k

i also have a 30 intrepid with 2-250 hp yamahas FOR SALE...can be seen in port aransas texas ...ready to go fishing...trailer and all...
phil


----------



## waypoint

My third and last... Century 2600WA...


----------



## patwilson

*Boat*



laguna24 said:


> for sale!


Still for sale?


----------



## dpewitt

2002 Sailfish 266C (For Sale)


----------



## agulhas

dpewitt there is a guy stuck in your dash. i can see him through the glass.


----------



## delliott00

My new 2007 Sea Hunt 220. Courtesy of Ronnies Marine in Corpus.





































-Dave


----------



## dieseldude

*11 Month Restoration paint & parts*

1975 26' MAKO twin diesel inboard
Before









After


----------



## Didjman

Guess I'll get in on this...my ride...


----------



## Hotrod

1993 with 2006 power. Since then have new seat by Esparande, installed live well, electronics, etc... their is always something to buy. Gonna give her a face lift after this season.


----------



## Hotrod

Also have a 2005 VIP 224 Deckliner with a Honda 225 4-stroke. For sale!


----------



## JimG

Our new ride...

36' Pace, twin Yanmar 370's.


----------



## Loan Shark

*Robalo*

27 footer with Yamees


----------

